# What to take out with you.....



## Coera (27/3/15)

hi all,

I did this thread because i want to know from you, what do you take with you to work or to the mall or restaurant or where ever.....do you leave your cloud producing stuff at home and take a evod or protank with small ego bat ? 

Interested to hear from you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/15)

Nice thread @Coera 

Mostly I take two Reos

Sometimes a Reo and my Trusty MVP/Evod

I always take two devices in case one malfunctions or something goes wrong and I cant fix it. Also, I like having two flavours running when out and about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Do you go out big....? Or just something subtle? 

Why i asked these question, is herewhere im from, limpopo, vaping is very new and i see about 2 other people vaping? When i stand outside the mall and take a few pulls, i get this look from people, they almost want to let their kids not look at me?...... Haha lol

Makes me angry sometimes, as people can just judge straight up, but when others smoke where ever they want nothing happens, its just normal.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

I take 2 Reo Grands and just stealth vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/15)

Yip same with me - 2 Grands. Usually one for vaping in the car and one for carrying around.


----------



## Jakey (27/3/15)

mainly reo in one pouch and iStick with nautilis mini or subtank mini. agree with @Silver in having a backup device. ALWAYS more than one device with me. dont really blow clouds in public, but dont shy away either. if people want to jusge they can judge its not your duty to educate them. but nautilis is fairly stealthy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)

i take a bit of everything. 
I have my reg mod with billow or reo mini and cyclops 
and then a mech like a smpl and dark horse combo
spare batteries, some cotton just in case and some juice to drip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Same as @Silver @Andre and @vaalboy! 2 REO Grands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

For going to the mall I just take my beloved Thro (Reo Mini) (all I have at the moment), If something goes wrong, I'm just 5min away from home and can go half a day without vaping. And never stay at the mall for more than an hour, can’t stand shopping...

Visiting or going somewhere far from home I normally take my whole vape case, chargers and liquids. I mean everything!! Don’t want to be stuck without vaping for a day or 2.

Going out to restaurants I stealth vape most of the time. In other public places I just don’t care about the looks or the whispers or their judgement. I've heard horrible thing about myself before, things I never new about me. So basically I just don’t care what anyone ells thinks about me, just what I thing about myself.

I know what the general thought about vaping is in Limpopo. It’s uninformed and prejudice towards vapers, even when you try to inform the people about vaping they attack you with the media's bullshit. So I picked up the "what ever" attitude with them.

Do your own thing and ignore the haters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Just 1 Reo (6ml filled) + 1 extra battery.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

When I go fishing I take...

2 x  REO Grands
1 x KBox with Atlantis
2 x spare batteries
1 bottle Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (27/3/15)

Something big like my Sigelei 100w+ or Kui and a smaller backup like MVP2. I usually rotate multiple tanks on each so I swap in a full one before walking out the door.


----------



## Riaz (27/3/15)

I always take just my trusty Reo


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Just my mech and a pouch of batteries 

As soon as my Sigelei arrives that will be my go to device


----------



## zadiac (27/3/15)

I take only my Reo with two different juices. I vape around two to three hours (not at work, there I do around 6 hours) per Reo bottle. So that's enough for me.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/3/15)

All day everyday.

Reo Grand
Extra 6ml bottle filled with juice
Extra battery
Some cotton.

Thats it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/3/15)

I sometimes leave home (for longer than a day) without a Vape. Because sometimes I don't want to Vape for a few days lol. My daily device at the moment is the ipv2 with goblin, or ego one. Yes, no extra juice coz 2ml lasts me a day and sometimes even longer. At home I'll have my regular cloud blowing sessions where I go all out and damage the world with vapor


----------



## VandaL (27/3/15)

istick 50w + billow nano combo and maybe a bottle of GVC in the car, great little setup. I can sarifice the lower wattage because of dat_battery life.


----------



## Ollie (27/3/15)

Im not usually out for too long, as i work fromm home, so for popping out, just my 30w Cana and my Lemo drop. But when i go out to the jol i take my 50w Hana with a dripper and a bottle of juice too. both with fully charged batteries of course.


----------



## DoubleD (27/3/15)

My iStick 20 and the Atomic does the job for me each day, all day 

As soon as I get a pocket friendly bottom feeder, it will for sure be the carry device of choice and my trusty istick will be my back up device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dom_Piper (27/3/15)

I take my Tesla 120w box mod with my Mutilator atty. It's great. Got it set at 50w with a 7 wrap 24g 2.0 setup. Puking clouds for days, great flavor! Vaping on Fruit Loops.


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

that's a cloud setup there

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Juntau (27/3/15)

I take my delta 2 tank but if I feel for a cloud I'll have a few hits on my dark horse just to cloud about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (27/3/15)

I only own a reo mini so i take that. Two spare batteries and two 3ml bottles of juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (27/3/15)

I normally just take one Reo/nuppin with me. Unless it's a vape meet. Then I take both for some strange reason.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

I usually take 2 "active" devices with tanks (SubTank, Lemo, Taifun) and a spare "sleeping" device that stays in the car and a full bottle of juice. 

As @Alex said, vape meets are an exception...I usually take as much as I can possibly carry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (27/3/15)

For work it is usually the Sig and/or the Flask - both from SirVape, and ALWAYS the charger... and extra set of batteries. in the vape bag...which means it goes with me when i eventually socialise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (27/3/15)

IPV Mini + FeV tank for just going here and there. adding 1 spare battery to that when I go to a pub (or 3  ). On my travels same, plus I have a proper vape bag with the juices, spare batts, charger. as well as a Kayfun with a mech mod, for emergencies  
That vape bag travels in my business trolley, as hand luggage....so I have another pouch with the stuff I cannot bring on board of an aircraft, i.e. side cutters, screw drivers, tweezer and the likes.

For going out.....nobody bothers anymore to look at you strange. I vape exactly as I would vape at home, mindless cloud blowing at times. I even give it a bash at the bar counter. One really good bar here fully accepts it...some don't. The ones that dont want it get less of my money therefore 

Went out with some mates last weekend. First bar it was ok, second bar not. Then we went to a night club. Just vaped, no complaints. Second night club we tried, and the bouncers came to us and said they had discussed it if it can be allowed, but came to the conclusion to restrict it. Well, at least they considered it.....

In a nutshell...its all good here for vapers, at least for now. Happy about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (27/3/15)

for anyone interested, what is my "proper" vaping bag?

http://www.intaste.de/vaping-bag.html

Highly recommended by me for travelling, I would not want to be without it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (27/3/15)

this is my setup ...filed under vape bag:







When i got it the boep was to big....so i had work up a boere plan -- but she is working perfectly fine as a vape bag now!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/3/15)

All day every day is my reo mini. Got a small vape pouch with 2 batteries in, and my vv3 with evod2 as a back up and some rayon in a plastic bag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (28/3/15)

I take my 20w and 30w isticks nothing with STm, everywhere.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## whatalotigot (28/3/15)

My daily vape is a 26650 with v3 clt. it is a cloud machine. But it satisfies my craving. But I cannot vape in a resturant unless we are in smoking section.. Or I take the KUI rob fisher gave me filled with 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------

